
Twitter to Introduce Manipulated Media Warning - colinprince
https://www.newsshooter.com/2020/02/05/twitter-to-introduce-manipulated-media-warning/
======
sarcasmatwork
What if the media was designed to be manipulated? Seems like more excuses for
twitter to censor things they dont like.

